# TRV Appeal



## cheche564 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi guys,

How many times can one appeal a rejection from DHA.
I applied for my spousal TRV and it was rejected due to some document missing, I appealed and now received another rejection for another document. Crazy I know, but can I appeal for the second time?

And before you suggest applying afresh, I cannot do that because my original permit is expiered.


----------



## Ronny (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi... there is no regulated number of times within which one may appeal. You may lodge another appeal as long as you feel that you have a valid grounds to appeal and you lodge the appeal within the time allowed that is within 10days


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi @cheche564 ,

I think you can appeal as many times as you want, remember the rejection letter came with a paragraph that talks about appealing within the 10 days.

Now that your permit has expired you have to resort to appeal as long as they still allow you.

Ensure that all the documents are present, check, check and check again and ensure you have everything. 

All the best with your appeal!!


----------

